# Freshpet



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

I was just curious if anyone has any experiences to share with this product? I began feeding it to my dog a few months ago and have noticed a definite improvement in her condition and energy.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Never heard of it.....do you have a link? I thought it was rug stuff for the carpet lol!


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Never heard of it.....do you have a link? I thought it was rug stuff for the carpet lol!


Lol!! Yes here is a link 

Deli Fresh | Freshpet

The turkey is the one I buy usually, but they also have other slice and serve recipes. The deli comes in the biggest block (9lbs) so that's what I go with. It actually ends up costing roughly the same per month as the dry food she was eating before which was Blue Buffalo Wilderness. It's $13.49 at PetSupermarket with the V.I.P. card


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay....scratch that Lol! I have heard of it and looked at the ingredients. They don't look that bad but anything you can buy at grocery stores and Walmart usually isn't that great of quality. But then again I feed home cooked food so dog food just isn't my thing anymore. I like to know what's going into my girls bowl


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

I've never seen it anywhere but a pet specific store... they have refrigerated dog food at walmart? I'd love to cook everything for my dog but realistically... I'm not of a cook, and wouldn't know where to start as far as what kinds of foods, how to prepare etc. Good for you!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

atomic said:


> I've never seen it anywhere but a pet specific store... they have refrigerated dog food at walmart? I'd love to cook everything for my dog but realistically... I'm not of a cook, and wouldn't know where to start as far as what kinds of foods, how to prepare etc. Good for you!


Yeah, its not for everyone like raw. I had to do lots of research and read two books in regards to raw and home cooked diets. You have to make sure with home cooking that you add all the right vitamins and supplements. My girl was suffering from horrible skin infections being on kibble. All were the best of the best quality but nothing was helping her. Reason why I lost faith in dog food period! And started home cooking  I've seen fresh pet sold here in our local grocery stores here now that I think of it. Just was unsure of the name until I looked at the website. I guess if its working for your girl then that's great


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

blue nose what an average day of food for bella??


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> blue nose what an average day of food for bella??


Home cooked is the same as raw when it comes to feeding. About 2% of her body weight so about 1 1/2 lbs a day.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a review of the food. It gets 3 out of 5 stars. I personally don't like the salt content or why they even have to put salt in dog food.
Freshpet Select Homestyle Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Home cooked is the same as raw when it comes to feeding. About 2% of her body weight so about 1 1/2 lbs a day.


sounds good yer cant beat knowing what they are putting in them yours shows true quality nutrition backed up with good cardio the result muscle tone

mines at 50lbs now did bella get heavy 1st when she was young then you cut her up so to speak?

yer see mines at 50lbs but still dosent look heavy ect?

thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

billy whizz said:


> sounds good yer cant beat knowing what they are putting in them yours shows true quality nutrition backed up with good cardio the result muscle tone
> 
> mines at 50lbs now did bella get heavy 1st when she was young then you cut her up so to speak?
> 
> ...


Well, she was never heavy....just a puppy so I didn't work her to much until this past summer. She is 17 months and 48 lbs. I love knowing what's going in her dish and I've never seen her so excited to eat since I started home cooking. All meat diet with organs, no grains


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Here's a review of the food. It gets 3 out of 5 stars. I personally don't like the salt content or why they even have to put salt in dog food.
> Freshpet Select Homestyle Dog Food | Review and Rating


While being made by Freshpet, this is a canned recipe that has nothing to do with the slice and serve rolls.

Here is DogFoodAdvisor's review of the product in question. It has 5 stars 
Freshpet Select Slice and Serve (Rolled)


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well, she was never heavy....just a puppy so I didn't work her to much until this past summer. She is 17 months and 48 lbs. I love knowing what's going in her dish and I've never seen her so excited to eat since I started home cooking. All meat diet with organs, no grains


shes a real nice dog look thick muscled rather than too lean if you know what i mean more fuller looking i like that,Some of these dogs are ripped but look to thin for my liking.i admire the work of them but sometimes i think a tad too ripped lol.

have you any pics of her around 7 to 8 months old.


----------

